# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Here we are JZ, who needs Putin?

## wynn

I believe more research into this type of technology is the answer to our energy and employment troubles

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0227112539.htm

----------


## Dave A

That looks a bit more advanced than our local efforts so far.

----------


## wynn

Yes, this takes any waste, human, animal poo and most vegetation, instead of burning the sugar cane perhaps they can design a harvester type machine that strips the leaves off the cane and use that as biomass?

----------


## wynn

Here is another advance in being independant of Eskom

http://www.timeslive.co.za/scitech/2...infrastructure

----------


## ExpatfromCT

Tesla will make a huge impact on energy consumption with their products in the near future. Anyone heard or tested a Smiths generator?

----------


## wynn

Now there is a horse? I wish someone would design a smaller one for use in a domestic installation.
check out the figures of energy produced by this machine!

http://electronics360.globalspec.com...trk=newsletter

----------


## wynn

Another article suggests that in Australia they are utilizing an old gold mine to create energy by covering the north slope of the 'Tailings storage facility' (we call them mine dumps) with PV panels using some of the energy created during daylight to pump water from the shaft to a storage facility on the top of the mine dump then during peak demand and at night the water drives turbines as it flows back down the shaft only to be pumped back out the next day and start the cycle all over again.

Perhaps this is a happy solution to the acid water problem?

----------

